# Fuzzies.



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

Just put 2 of my fuzzies together today 

Vanaheims Ugly Naked Guy. Bone fuzzy. 49 grams.









Vanaheims Rynke*. ? fuzzy. 34 grams.









Expectations: C-diluted fuzzies, possibly fuzzy hairless.

* Rynke means wrinkle in danish.

Pedigree: http://www.vanaheim-gerbils.dk/pdf%20st ... 0FUZZY.pdf


----------



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

I think I see a little belly  Hope she has some nice fat fuzzies in that belly


----------



## m137b (Sep 22, 2010)

Very pretty little girl. 
I'm curious, if you breed one of your fuzzies to a standard coated mouse that does not carry fuzzy what coats do the offspring have? Are they mostly standard, or do you get astex?


----------



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

m137b said:


> Very pretty little girl.
> I'm curious, if you breed one of your fuzzies to a standard coated mouse that does not carry fuzzy what coats do the offspring have? Are they mostly standard, or do you get astex?


I haven't bred fuzzy for so long but so far i have only had standard and longhair/angora


----------



## m137b (Sep 22, 2010)

Cool, thank you


----------



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

Two pics from yesterday, she can give birth from now:


----------



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

This is what i just found in the nest  Babiiiiiiiies 










And this is how big Rynke was yesterday, huge belly


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

Congratulations


----------



## zoocrewmice (May 5, 2009)

Beautiful mice, congrats on the bubs! Looks like you'll have cp beige and more bone in there


----------



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

8 days old - 8 nice big wrinkly babies


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

OHHHHHHHHHH! SO cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## zoocrewmice (May 5, 2009)

Gahh! LOVE!


----------



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

The have opened their eyes now, will post new pics soon


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

They are just adorable ! I love them :love 
Congrats on such healthy looking babes!


----------



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

Pictures, the girls first:

Bone fuzzy hairless doe:

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


















Bone fuzzy doe:

















CP beige fuzzy doe:

















The 5 bucks, they're bone and cp beige:


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

Wow...these are truely sweet!!!


----------



## wildrose (Apr 27, 2011)

Aww! I think the lack of fur makes their eyes look bigger. They're so cute, like little deer!


----------

